# Overheating



## brymanda (Jun 14, 2011)

It kills me to post this, but I lost my two torties today, and I just want to make sure that no one else makes the same mistake I did. I took my torts outside for some sunshine and protein today and left them there for a couple hours to eat and digest. I thought since their optimum temperature range was 80-90 degrees they would be fine. My crucial error was that I forgot to give them shade (although they did have water) - something that I've always done in the past, and that it's gotten a lot hotter here in florida than I realized - I just looked and our high today was 97. When I went out to get them, they had died. I've been crying all day. I can't believe two simple mistakes cost me these beautiful precious lives. Please don't leave your torts outside without shade. 

Please don't yell at me. I feel guilty enough as it is, both that I lost my babies and that I lost them in such a horrific way. I only wrote this just to warn people of a danger I wasn't even aware of....


----------



## Fernando (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's understandable...*EVERYONE* makes mistakes. And don't be discouraged!


----------



## Kristina (Jun 14, 2011)

I am very very sorry for your loss, and that you had to learn this lesson the hardest way of all. Thank you for being brave and considerate enough to post about your experience, so that others may learn from it.


----------



## coreyc (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am so sorry, I can't even imagine how hard it was to come home and find that :'( my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Missy (Jun 14, 2011)

I would hope that no TFO member would be so heartless to yell at you. We all have done things and in retrospect wish we had known. I am so sorry for your loss and please try and forgive yourself. I hope your message reaches someone that might not know the importance of shade.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 14, 2011)

I know that you feel terrible, Brymanda. We've all done something that badly affected our turtles or tortoises. Thank you for sharing this warning with us. I'm so, so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## exoticsdr (Jun 14, 2011)

That's very sad and my heart goes out to you....it's an all too frequent story when the weather gets hot....


----------



## OllieInAZ (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 14, 2011)

I think we all err towards the extreme at one time or another. I know when I offer advice I always stress heat, humidity and hydration. But I rarely mention shade...because I feel it's a given! You have taught me a great lesson as well...BE THOROUGH WHEN GIVING ADVICE! I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 14, 2011)

Condolences on your loss...


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jun 14, 2011)

I really appreciate your effort to remind us all of the dangers of the heat. So sorry you lost your torts.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jun 14, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss... when I lost one of my leos I was terribly heartbroken...


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you for sharing to help us all learn. Sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## terryo (Jun 14, 2011)

I think you did a very brave thing sharing this with others so that they can learn. We have all been there, I'm sure. I'm so sorry for the loss of your little pets.


----------



## drift2sea (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you for the warning Maam.I wont leave my girl outside without shade.Sorry for you Torts.Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## October (Jun 14, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your losses. Thank you for having the gumption to remind us all about something that is easily forgotten.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jun 15, 2011)

I feel with you. 
We all do mistakes, but I'm sorry this happened to you!


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Being in Texas where we have had several 100+ days, this is Great Reminder to ME. I hope that you find the strength and courage to put this in the past and start over. We all make mistakes, some of our life lessons are just tougher than others. Bless you and thank you for posting.


----------



## Tom (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you for posting this in an effort to help others.

I too offer condolences on your sad loss, but DO remember that you are NOT the first person in the world to make a mistake like this. I have also done it in the past and so have many others.
...if only we could turn back the hands of time...


----------



## dragonmomma (Jun 15, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Laura (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you for having the strength to post this and warn others. it will save some.. 
sorry for your loss.. 
I did the same thing when I was little.. I had a turtle.. put him outside for some sun....in his tank... 
Timothy... Im sorry.... just a dumb kid who didnt know... 


another reason why people should never place thr torts outside to graze and think they are going to watch them... SO many have been lost this way. if you dont have a safe secure place outside to place them. DO NOT do it..


----------

